# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF v11.81 Update!! Public Discussion Thread:

## mohamed73

*Release Date: November 27, 2014
Firmware Version Required : 11.0.00
ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.10.0.0 - Windows 7/8/8.1 (32-bit and 64-bit)
ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.8.30.0 - Windows XP (32-bit and 64-bit)*    **** GET THIS UPDATE VIA AUTO-UPDATE SEVER ****   *Or Download Manually Here:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  [Samsung Updates] *Samsung Unbrick Image Creator 2.9* *--> Added Support for New Qualcomm 64-BIT CPU MSM8916!!! (Galaxy A3, Galaxy A5, Galaxy Core Max etc...)* 
Fully Tested on Actual Phone Here:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
New SDC Files Added:  *Galaxy A3* SM-A3000 : SM-A3000_4.4.4_8GB_A3000ZCU1ANJ8.sdc
SM-A300F : SM-A300F_4.4.4_8GB_A300FXXU1ANKC.sdc
SM-A300H : SM-A300H_4.4.4_8GB_A300HXXU1ANKC.sdc  *Galaxy A5*
SM-A5000 : SM-A5000_4.4.4_8GB_A5000ZCU1ANK2.sdc
SM-A500F : SM-A500F_4.4.4_8GB_A500FXXU1ANJ9.sdc
SM-A500G : SM-A500G_4.4.4_8GB_A500GXXU1ANK1.sdc
SM-A500H : SM-A500H_4.4.4_8GB_A500HXXU1ANJ9.sdc
SM-A500M : SM-A500M_4.4.4_8GB_A500MUBU1ANK1.sdc  *Other 64-Bit Phones*
SM-G357FZ : SM-G357FZ_4.4.4_8GB_G357FZXXU1ANHD.sdc
SM-G3608 : SM-G3608_4.4.4_8GB_G3608ZMU1ANJ5.sdc
SM-G360G : SM-G360G_4.4.4_8GB_G360GDVU1ANJ4.sdc
SM-G5108Q : SM-G5108Q_4.4.4_8GB_G5108QZCU1ANI5.sdc
SM-G5308W : SM-G5308W_4.4.4_8GB_G5308WZMU1ANI8.sdc
SM-G530Y : SM-G530Y_4.4.4_8GB_G530YZTU1ANJ3.sdc  *Download Them Here:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       
**************************************************   **************************************************   ************************************ *Release Date: November 25, 2014
Firmware Version Required : 11.0.00
ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.10.0.0 - Windows 7/8/8.1 (32-bit and 64-bit)
ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.8.30.0 - Windows XP (32-bit and 64-bit)   [Nokia Android Updates] 
--> Added Support for Nokia XL 4G (RM-1061)
----> Added Secure ADB Connection
----> Dead Mode, Normal Mode, Recovery Mode Flashing
----> 1 Click ROOT
----> 1 Click Google Apps + Launcher Installer (NO NEED ROOT)
----> Added FULL IMEI/Simlocks/EFS Backup + Restore (NO NEED ROOT)  
*** WARNING: DO NOT CROSS-FLASH NOKIA XL 4G RM-1061 with other Nokia XL RM-xxxx *** 
--> Added Support for Nokia X2 (RM-1013)
----> Added Secure ADB Connection
----> Dead Mode, Normal Mode, Recovery Mode Flashing
----> Support Both Qualcomm and Nokia USB Drivers
----> 1 Click ROOT
----> 1 Click Google Apps + Launcher Installer (NO NEED ROOT)
----> Added FULL IMEI/Simlocks/EFS Backup + Restore (NO NEED ROOT)  
Added Nokia Lumia WP8.1 and Android Dead Boot Repair via eMMC (October to November 2014 Files)
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Lumia 830 RM-983 [02040.00012.14404.07019] [BIG BOOT] <-- eMMC Tool Exclusive!!!
Lumia 830 RM-984 [02040.00005.14372.54001] [BIG BOOT] <-- eMMC Tool Exclusive!!!
Lumia 830 RM-985 [02040.00005.14373.00002] [BIG BOOT] <-- eMMC Tool Exclusive!!!
Lumia 830 RM-1049 [02040.00012.14404.07005] [BIG BOOT] <-- eMMC Tool Exclusive!!!    [Samsung Updates] 
Factory Boot - Qualcomm USB Boot Repair 1.0 (Initial Public Release)
--> Added Initial Suport for Samsung GT-i9505 (Galaxy S4 LTE) 
----> This will BOOT Repair Phones which cannot be Repaired via SDC or JTAG
----> ONLY USB CONNECTION NEEDED (NO OPENING/SOLDERING OF PHONE) 
Current Boot Files Supported:
----> GT-i9505_16GB_4.4.2_I9505XXUGNJ8.bin <-- Latest Version !!!
----> GT-i9505_16GB_4.4.2_I9505VJUGNI2.bin
----> GT-i9505_16GB_4.4.2_I9505XXUGNG4.bin 
*** Please Install Supplimentary Boot Files From Here:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Samsung Unbrick Image Creator 2.8
--> Added Support for New Qualcomm CPU APQ8084/APQ8084 Pro (Galaxy Note 4, Galaxy Note Edge, Galaxy S5) --> Added Support for New Exynos CPU OCTA 5433 (Galaxy Note 4, Galaxy Tab S 10.5") --> Added Better Compression for Smaller SDC Files for New CPUs
--> Added Automatic Check if TAR+MD5 File can be used for SDC Creation or Not
--> Added BUILT-IN PIT Files for the following CPUs (So Now all you need is BL File for SDC Creation!!!)
----> APQ8074.pit
----> APQ8084.pit
----> MSM8226.pit
----> MSM8228.pit
----> MSM8274.pit
----> MSM8626.pit
----> MSM8674.pit
----> MSM8928.pit
----> MSM8930.pit
----> MSM8960.pit
----> MSM8974.pit
----> EXYNOS_3_DUAL_3250.pit
----> EXYNOS_4_DUAL_4210.pit
----> EXYNOS_4_QUAD_4412.pit
----> EXYNOS_5_DUAL_5250.pit
----> EXYNOS_5_OCTA_5410.pit
----> EXYNOS_5_OCTA_5420.pit
----> EXYNOS_5_OCTA_5422.pit
----> EXYNOS_5_OCTA_5433.pit  
New SDC Files Added: 
SM-G7109 = SM-G7109_4.3_8GB_G7109KEUBNG1.sdc
SM-N910P = SM-N910P_4.4.4_16GB_N910PVPU1ANIE.sdc
SM-N910T = SM-N910T_4.4.4_16GB_N910TUVU1ANJ7.sdc
SM-N910U = SM-N910U_4.4.4_2GB_N910UXXU1ANJ5.sdc
SM-N9108V = SM-N9108V_4.4.4_16GB_N9108VZMU1ANIG.sdc 
SM-N7506V = SM-N7506V_4.3_16GB_N7506VZNUAND2.sdc 
Download Them Here:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   [GENERAL UPDATES] 
--> Fixed Windows 64-BIT OpenSSL Problem for Server Connection
--> Added all variants of Nokia Lumia 830 and Microsoft Lumia 535 in Nokia.ini
--> Added New USB Drivers for Nokia Lumia/Microsoft Lumia Phones
--> Added New USB Drivers for Nokia X2 RM-1013*    *Who will buy this if you can get more in ATF?*     *__________________________________________________  ________________________*    *Buy only from ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] authorized resellers:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:*
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official support forums:*
World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Syria: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Chinese support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Vietnam: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
India: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Iran Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Bangladesh: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Chinese Support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     _The Master Piece_

----------


## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## djoma

جزاكم الله احسن الجزاء

----------

